# My Growing Boy



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Timber is really starting to fill out  Seems like he matured from one day to the next with no warning, lol.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*After a day of swimming and running around like a loon*.




















*When Timber just came home: * 








*Now:*











*This picture is just plain cute*


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Timber is so cute!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Very handsome boy!! 

And they do tend to grow up right before our eyes!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful dogs.....just a pleasure to look at...


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

GREAT looking dogs! Timber is looking great. Love the rottie too!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Very handsome!! Sad that they grow up so quickly.


----------

